# Use 'apt-get' to access Debian Repositories



## vlast (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello,

I am currently switching back to FreeBSD (coming back from Arch Linux).  Now I am trying to get some software working (e.g. Eclipse IDE) but in the FreeBSD binary repository and also in the Ports there is just the "Indigo" Release of Eclipse.

Now a friend told me, that it should be possible to install "apt-get" from the Ports and somehow access the Debian repository to install software from there. Now I am wondering: How should this work? Or better: does this even work?

Also in the FreeBSD official Handbook it says that FreeBSD should be capable of running Linux binaries (at least x86) nearly without problems and unmodified. Now if I have the /emulators/linux_base-f10 Port installed and added linux_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf plus installed openjdk-7 shouldn't Eclipse (downloaded from the official Website and simply unpacked) work out of the box?
I read that it could be possible to install some kind of "Linux SDK". The only thing I have found about this is the java/linux-sun-jdk17 Port but I think that is something else.

Hope for help!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## elpek (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello,

Linux binary compatibility which is enabled by loading linux module into the kernel by `kldload linux` or done at boot time by putting `linux_enable=YES` into /etc/rc.conf allows you to run Linux software installed manually or from ports collection and it should work out of the box. As for Debian repositories I don't think it is possible because `apt` is a whole package manager and it is not ported to FreeBSD (and there is no point for it to be). There are more Linux SDK you can run successfully using compatibility mode under FreeBSD, one of them is for example Android SDK.


----------



## kpa (Jul 5, 2014)

You would need a Linux jail(8) or chroot(8) with enough of the standard Debian tools and infrastructure installed to use apt-get. I think however that you'll run into problems with unimplemented system calls in the Linuxator. It's only good for running pre-installed (from FreeBSD ports) Linux software and anything outside that can be very problematic.


----------



## vlast (Jul 5, 2014)

elpek said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Linux binary compatibility which is enabled by loading linux module into the kernel by `kldload linux` or done at boot time by putting `linux_enable=YES` into /etc/rc.conf allows you to run Linux software installed manually or from ports collection and it should work out of the box. As for Debian repositories I don't think it is possible because `apt` is a whole package manager and it is not ported to FreeBSD (and there is no point for it to be). There are more Linux SDK you can run successfully using compatibility mode under FreeBSD, one of them is for example Android SDK.



Okay, so bad chances for getting apt running. 

Does that mean,  that IF linux ist enabled the Linux 32bit package manually downloaded and unpacked from eclipse.org SHOULD work without any further configuration?

Anyone had succes with it?


----------



## ljboiler (Jul 9, 2014)

You might want to update/check the FreeBSD ports again.   The native Eclipse port was just updated to the Kepler version.


----------

